
The ‘deaditors’ of Wikipedia - p4bl0
https://www.haykranen.nl/2018/06/15/the-deaditors-of-wikipedia/
======
8bitsrule
TLDR: "Two-thirds of those edits were done by anonymous users.... Did those
‘deaditors’ write about their subjects earlier? Usually not."

Young teens, I'd guess.

